# want to upgrade radio to BOSE



## archangelnj25 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello everyone. my name is James. im a certified diagnostic technician for over 5 years. i own a 2005 altima 2.5s. i had a base radio in the car and it was boring. i wanted more from it and i think you do to. i wanted 6 cd changer, sat radio ready/ipod ready. RDS for FM radio. trunk mounted factory amp. if you want the same thing i can do for you. for 2005-2006 altima without BOSE radio. i can upgrade yours to a BOSE system at a reasonable price and make sure everything remains factory looking. to start off i make my own custom radio harness from factoy connectors for radio and amp. the wiring alone runs me about $100 & to make to harness another $75 for labor. i can pickup a bose 6 cd changer radio and amp to fit your 2005-2006 nissan altima for about $200. retail for amp alone from nissan is $700. install takes about 6hours. i can work out pricing with everyone since ive only did it to mine and my buddy's car. $225 for install labor. i remove, radio and all trim pieces, glove box, all sill trim on right side, rear seat bottom and rear seat back, rear parcel shelf and right trunk lining. i live in NJ area code 07701 and if you live approx. 50 miles from me i will drive to you to do the install. however you can drive to me. if your able to get a BOSE radio and amp with all four connectors for radio and all two connectors for amp cheaper than what i listed, then you just pay for the harness $175 and labor $225. i can all add an ipod adapter or aux input in place of sat radio, see ebay for the adapter you need. you can also get the ipod adapter directly from nissan, it runs about $225. also if you need any other type of work done please let me know and reply to this thread. also for serious inquiries please email me at [email protected] and leave your name and tel numer where i can reach you at and what work you want done. i am available mon-sat 7am-6pm. like i said before i will drive to your house to do the install. thank you for reading and hope to hear from you soon and possibly do business as well.
sincerely,
James C.(Certified Diagnostic Technician)


----------

